# Weird Al is back!



## DSGamer64 (Apr 22, 2011)

[youtube]fUxXKfQkswE[/youtube]

Hellz yes!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2011)

no-one cares about him anymore


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 23, 2011)

I just saw a rerun of robot chicken with him in it. So I already got my dose of him for the year.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 23, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> no-one cares about him anymore


You cared enough to post...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> TheWakkatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... i don't care


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

"Weird Al is back!"

...You make that sound as if it's a good thing :/


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, I didn't even know he was gone.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Lol, I didn't even know he was gone.



the last time he made a NEW ALBUM was 2006


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ehh I've outgrown Weird Al. Maybe when I was 6 I enjoyed his old stuff like "Im Fat" but nowadays he isn't that appealing to me. Sure his Jokes and Parodies are funny but I would never take the time to Invest in his Album.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 25, 2011)

He's easily one of the best music parodists I know, and he's a very good singer too.

I hope this next album is good.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 25, 2011)

Considering how shit the music industry is these days, it's good that he's back.

His songs are hilarious, and he sings well, good enough for me. Singing good puts him well ahead of most of the industry already. Especially if you count rap as music.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 25, 2011)

Weird Al is still comedy gold. Maybe it's not all the penis and excessive cursing humor we find nowadays but it's definitely classic. Just plain old jokes and laughs, nothing dirty.

Go watch UHF and if you don't find it funny at all then you're a complete tool.

I listened to Straight Outta Lynwood when it came out and thought it was funny. I'll see how his new stuff is.

EDIT: Listened to the new song and got a few laughs. Good stuff, it's nice to see him back and action.


----------



## smash_brew (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm glad to hear that he's back. i probably won't listen to the new album but the first concert i ever went to was a weird al show. my mother took me when i was 11 years old. it was at tuxedo junction in danbury, ct. when your 11 weird al is the shit. the last concert i went to was actually at the same venue last year. cypress hill and slightly stoopid. when i walked in all i could think about was that weird al show i saw 17 years earlier.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Considering how shit the music industry is these days, it's good that he's back.



there Was a time when the music industry wasn't shit?


----------



## GBAer (Apr 25, 2011)

Weird Al is only fit for youtube.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 25, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> the last time he made a NEW ALBUM was 2006QUOTE(TheWakkatic @ Apr 24 2011, 10:17 PM) there Was a time when the music industry wasn't shit?


Yeah... back when crappy bands/groups weren't pumping out a new album every year...


----------



## Fluto (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah i saw that too.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 25, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, before Weird Al actually, unless you are that musically narrow minded that you don't think anything else exists outside the little circle of music you might happen to enjoy. You are showing the kind of attitude that teenagers who listen to only metal display, and that's a sheer ignorance and intolerance towards other kinds of music. Weird Al has made a career off mocking other artists, he does it because he can and he gives full credits to their original song writers. He has done parodies of everything from Queen back in the 80's to modern day rappers and yet he goes out and tours and sells out his shows because despite the fact that his music is nothing more then covers with different lyrics and jokes thrown in, he remains culturally relevant, something no musician has been able to do. Long after he is dead, people will remember Weird Al more for his humour then they will someone like Lady Gaga.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> TheWakkatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it.

Because I dislike the music industry in general, that means I only listen to metal?

If a song sounds good, I'll listen to it. I don't have any particular loyalty to one genre. In fact I believe the entire concept of the genre stems from the detestable human habit of categorizing things for absolutely no reason. 

It's just that I rarely find a song that I enjoy, and that completely disregards when and where it came from.

sure the '60s hadd some geniuses but for every john lennon, viv stanshall and frank sinatra there were a thousand Barbra steisands and neil diamonds

similarly, Today we've got mumford & sons and aurelio voltaire hernandez, but there's also lady gaga and justin bieber and JLS and the jonas Brothers and miley cyrus etc etc

That's Sturgeon's Law. 90% of everything is crud, that's the way its always been. it's not like the '60s, the '70s and the '80s magically produced more talented people than later decades, or whenever you believe the music industry suddenly turned crap. pro tip: it's allways been that way

OT: I happen to enjoy Weird Al but he's been gone for so long that i doubt there's gonna be much interest in him annymore


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 25, 2011)

"YES! YES!!!"


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Weird Al is still comedy gold. Maybe it's not all the penis and excessive cursing humor we find nowadays but it's definitely classic. Just plain old jokes and laughs, nothing dirty.
> 
> Go watch UHF and if you don't find it funny at all then you're a complete tool.
> 
> ...


This. We need more people like him, more Dr. Dementos and Al Jaffees, because humor lately sucks. It's all forced or pop culture jokes, hell, 99% of the internet is now Bieber and Rebecca Black jokes. On the bright side, though, you can actually watch Looney Tunes again, and not on Boomerang, which is cool.


----------

